# Ziva's Triplets



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok Story of their birth is in the waiting thread but here I will just give all the wonderful pictures.

Kid pile - pictures curtsy of Caleb my brother

























Birth order: Boy, Girl, Boy









first born runt boy 
















hehe --- he likes to eat 









Second born: girl - she is huge! 








has to lay down to nurse because Ziva squats so nicely

























Third: boy








Brother and sister


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:clap: ADORABLE!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Adorable! I'm so excited to have Nigerian babies someday!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful...........  :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good for you....they are really cute.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Drool so adorable


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

They are soo sooo cute. Love the markings on the last boy!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

too cute congrat's on the cute baby's!!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I love pictures of baby goats
~Suellen~


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

They are very cute! Keep the pictures comming!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Too cute! Good luck with them! :wink:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

They are gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww they are so adorable! Congrats Stacey!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im so in  

These guys and Sadie's kids are just to cute I want to squeeze them and make them like a part of me some how :wahoo: 

These guys will get TONS of lovin's because they will be the only ones for a LONG while -- SP isnt due till June 26th! 

Last year I had 10 kids all in the same month so I was a bit overrun with kids.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Beautiful babies! I especially love the black and white, congratulations! :stars:


----------

